# What are your guys' opinion on the differences of a LIE and an LSE?



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Being an Ni-LIE, and having an Te-LSE father, I feel the differences between us are really obvious, but I keep seeing a lot of people saying the only difference is "one is future the other looks to the past/present", when I feel it's so much more. I think this leads to a lot of mistypes too, but I'm wondering, what do you guys think are the main differences between the two extroverted thinkers?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow that's a terrible description of the differences. The Si users I know do think about the future quite regularly, and the Ni users are more likely to be thinking about a fictional universe than the future.

There is a world of differences between an LIE and an LSE, even without subtypes. I don't think it's easily possible to contain them all in a description.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Being an Ni-LIE, and having an Te-LSE father, I feel the differences between us are really obvious, but I keep seeing a lot of people saying the only difference is "one is future the other looks to the past/present", when I feel it's so much more. I think this leads to a lot of mistypes too, but I'm wondering, what do you guys think are the main differences between the two extroverted thinkers?


They differ on several Reinin dichotomies:
http://wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=Reinin_dichotomies#Overview

LSE - negativist, aristocrat; LIE - positivist, democrat.
This combination of traits makes it easier for the LIE to approach people and start conversations with complete strangers. They are not very picky about whom they associate with, but often don't stick around for long once the person loses their interest. LSEs are standoffish in comparison and prefer to get to know others through tried and tested connections e.g. being introduced by mutual friends. They are more picky about people, less trusting, and less haphazard about whom they get to know, but once they've committed themselves their friendships last longer.

When considering potentialities the LIE looks at the "positive" potential (+Ni). The LIE discerns "good" ideas and takes up testing them. It's a surprise to him how other people can't tell a good idea form a bad one. The LSE as looks at "negative" potential (-Ne) - instead of looking for good ideas, he looks for possibilities that something might be ruined or spoiled, he wants to preserve the already existing good.

LSE - tactical type; LIE - strategic. 
LIEs set goals for themselves and try to achieve them, but very their methods. They'll use anything that they can get their hands on if that gets them closer to how they envision things. LSEs have numerous short-range plans to which they are committed, which, however, don't always get them where they wanted in the long term.


----------

